# Unable to connect to domain controller-error Rpc server not available



## bessy.henley (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

I have successfully replicated 2003 server active directory on a 2008 and now in order to make 2008 my primary domain controller, i need to transfer the roles of 2003 ad to 2008.
For this purpose i tried connecting my 2003 ad to domain controller in 2008 but it says domain cannot be contacted and rpc server not available.
What can i do to rectify this error and connect to 2008 dc.

Thanks


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

Verify that Domain Name System (DNS) is available and functioning correctly. Run the Netdiag /debug command on the server in question. This will evaluate the registration of NetBIOS, DNS, and services.


----------



## skeptikal (Oct 30, 2009)

also can get the support tools and run dcdiag /test:dns...definitely a dns issue...i had the same probleme the other day


----------

